# Peanut enjoying herself !



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

well what a difference a week makes to the English weather, cold has been replaced by arctic!!! Took Peanut to a place in St Helens (up north !) called the dream locally, hope you enjoy as much as Peanut and I did.
























































Peanut loves snow !!

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Graham, 
Great pics as usual. Peanut really is a character, eh.

Tomorrow we are taking Kian up about an hour out of the city to one of our forests for a romp with one or possibly two other Vizzies from this forum.
There's quite a bit of snow up there so it should make for a fun time. Let's hope the temperature co-operates and isn't too cold as it was today.


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a blast! Loki loooooves romping in the snow. Cold weather be damned.


----------

